# Finally a spotted day!



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had some traps out this season and it has been rough. Cats haven't been where I usually find them, had a trap stolen, pulled my traps and moved into an area that I've done well in the past, only to find signs that another trapper had been there ahead of me. Looked for more territory and the action has been slow. I'd caught two foxes and three badgers. February has been in the past my best for catching big toms cruising for females. 
Finally today I connected on one, I have til the end of the month on my season maybe I can get a couple more.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope ya catch a few more before season is over Wayne--- that pussycat sure is give'in ya the evil eye.lol.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good job , love the pic ..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., great pic..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice one Ruger... He's giving you the one eyed jack ????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cha ching.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Comgrats Wayne, nice looking Bobcat


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats Wayne, that one will look great on the stretcher!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sure is a pretty one Wayne. Congrats !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Congrats Ruger!!!!!! Thanks for sharing your Bob pic Nice one*

*svb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats nice looking cat


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

I thought you were cage trapping ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I had a couple of cages out. But have steel traps out in another state.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Ok... do you use a fur dangler in your cages?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I use feathers


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

I'll have to make you a fur dangler.


----------

